# New Tank with Flagstone rock



## JimmyZ (Jan 31, 2013)

im new to the cichlid family and im extremely hooked.....im wanting to add some flagstone rock to my tank and make caves and things.. Where is the best place to purchase these rocks and whats everyones suggestions on how to clean them when i get them?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## jas1313 (Dec 3, 2012)

A landscape supply yard is best bet. Good price, great selection. I've boiled and bleached. Scrubbed real good and if u use bleach, rinse good then rinse again. Then rinse again. Make sure rock doesn't have strange minerals in or like a metallic streak. ( someone else may answer the harmful rock question better) good luck.


----------



## JimmyZ (Jan 31, 2013)

Thank you. just a lttile bit of bleach right? Also how long should i soak the roaks before putting them in the tank?


----------



## jas1313 (Dec 3, 2012)

an expert may have better answer or technical one but what I did: the large ones I soaked in bleach water for 20 minutes. (Filled up slop sink and maybe half cup bleach.) Then I scrubbed and rinsed. Then I soaked in water for a bit then rinsed. Then soaked overnight and rinsed. Sounds overkill but oh well my rocks are clean! ( if u use bleach just make sure the smell is gone.) Small ones I just scrubbed and boiled.


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

After cleaning, it's not a bad idea to dose your bucket with prime and allow the rocks to sit in there overnight.


----------



## jas1313 (Dec 3, 2012)

Yes. Good idea. I did that on a feather rock because its more porous.


----------



## $ara87 (Feb 5, 2013)

I dunno if I would use bleach if I were you guys  My husband and I have been breeding and have owned cichlids for over 8 years now and we would never use bleach thats a big no no! If even the tiniest bit of bleach from your rocks ends up in the water with your fish it will be game over and your fish will die. We always use salt it is natural and not a chemical and wont harm your fish like bleach. Your best bet is to soak ne of the rocks or plants you need to clean in boiling water with salt and then wash and scrub the really good in cold water afterwards...good luck I hope you get this in time for your fishes :fish: sake :-?


----------



## b3w4r3 (Dec 14, 2012)

Bleaching rocks is fine. I have bleached them overnight, then rinse them well and let them dry in the sun. The bleach evaporates, and when the rocks are dry (and you can't smell the bleach) it's safe to add them to the tank without fear. Dosing with prime after they dry won't hurt. Marine land even recommends using a 1 to 3 bleach water solution for cleaning their micron filters. No need to fear bleach, just make sure anything you bleach is dried out before adding it to your tank.


----------



## badspellar (Oct 14, 2009)

We use bleach too. At work they warned us that you can become desensitized to strong chemical smells. Especially after getting a big whiff. So if youre exposed to something, you need to avoid the chemical for a week, letting the ol snooz back to regular sniff mode. Any who.. I like to wait a few days past no smell, just in case my nose is off.

Typically I'm in no hurry.


----------



## Yael (Nov 25, 2012)

Sunlight also denatures bleach so if in doubt sit the rocks in the sun for a day (if you can find any sun this time of year).


----------



## $ara87 (Feb 5, 2013)

Well each to their own I suppose I just know you don't need to use bleach to disinfect your rocks as salt and boiling water does the same. I've never had a problem using it either and it doesn't take days on end to do it like it does with the bleach. Also I am not taking the chance with bleach with my fish when I know there is a risk of killing your fish if you do not do the process of it all correctly. So to all of you who use bleach good luck, but I'mma stick to my salt and boiling water thanks... :thumb:


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

b3w4r3 said:


> Bleaching rocks is fine. I have bleached them overnight, then rinse them well and let them dry in the sun. The bleach evaporates, and when the rocks are dry (and you can't smell the bleach) it's safe to add them to the tank without fear. Dosing with prime after they dry won't hurt. Marine land even recommends using a 1 to 3 bleach water solution for cleaning their micron filters. No need to fear bleach, just make sure anything you bleach is dried out before adding it to your tank.


Agreed. I have used bleach for year for various types of cleaning with no problems.


----------



## fishyman65712 (Jan 14, 2013)

Jimmy Z - I noticed you live in NC and if NC is anything like it is around Southwest Missouri there is more then likely a ton of places with creeks, streams, rivers and lakes to find some rock.

First thought is but you can't use that kind of rock - think about it, other fish and crawling critters live around those rocks and don't die. How many times have most of us been swimming where you get the water in your mouth did we die? Chances are there is nothing in the water where you get some rock that will kill any fish, now if you was to drop it on a fish that is a different story of course.

How many have Texas Holy Rock in an aquarium all it is - is limestone with holes in it. Limestone is Limestone and it comes in an array of colors, then there is also Sandstone also know as Flagstone or Fieldstone when used to side a house. I have been walking around water and snagging rocks for my aquariums for more then 30 years.

About anything you would use to clean your hands or dishes can be used to clean most things in an aquarium with in reason, and applying a bit of common sense.
Sometimes we have a whole lot of sense just not much of it is common. Food for thought and that is food you eat kind of food "pun intended".
white vinegar - works great plus you can put it on Spinach as well or make salad dressing with it - cleans coffee pots really good / hard water stains.
Citrus cleaners / oranges, limes, grapefruit - does a bang up job cleaning about anything including heavy grease.
To clean most anything living on the rocks you pick up out walking around, I use a 5 gallon bucket - 2 cups vinegar, 1 cup of salt fill bucket about 3/4 with water - and if you want to really clean them and kill everything on them use the bleach and water instead in a bucket and scrub with a stiff brush regardless of what method you use. The stiffer the brush the better you can pick them up any place hardware, lowes, home depot, wally world, paint store, auto parts store.

With in reason if a crawdad climbs on it, a bass swims around it, or you have caught bluegill around it chances are it is safe to use in an aquarium - just apply some common sense to it, and when in doubt leave it out.


----------



## jcabage (May 29, 2012)

fishyman65712 said:


> Sometimes we have a whole lot of sense just not much of it is common.


I like this! Great advice, and well put :thumb:


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

awesome point! well stated! it refreshing to see someone get back to basics an use some common sense. i think we as people tend to over analyze.


----------

